

Microsoft and Facebook Align Further With Patent Deal - ramabk
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/23/microsoft-and-facebook-align-further-with-patent-deal/?ref=todayspaper#

======
rafikech
Wow The fight between Google and Facebook is definitively going to the next
level!

